# $350 Elgin In Michigan



## gymmanager (Aug 14, 2016)

You're going to need a lot of paint remover but maybe there's something nice under all that? Looks like someone spray bombed the bars, drop stand, chainring, wheels and spokes, about everything they could get their hands on. Crazy Dave, this is up in your neck of the woods I think... 
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/bik/5720128964.html


----------



## CrazyDave (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks for the consideration   Not a bad deal at all.


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 15, 2016)

Dude that looks og. No way... right?


----------



## vincev (Aug 16, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> Dude that looks og. No way... right?



No way.lol


----------



## tikicruiser (Aug 16, 2016)

I think that's a cool color combo. If you have to take the paint off anything take it off the handlebar's, stem, and seat frame and base. It look's great as is!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 16, 2016)

I know next to nothing about elgin....but this frame looks not elgin..... especially the front fork and the seat stays... just wondering

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 16, 2016)

Almost 1934 schwinn  B9 ish.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 16, 2016)

Fork crown does remind me of some prewar Schwinn....


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 16, 2016)

Plus it doesn't have the drop stand ears on the frame, another Schwinn trademark of the ears being part of the stand, not the frame. I think obi is right with the B9


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 17, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> Plus it doesn't have the drop stand ears on the frame, another Schwinn trademark of the ears being part of the stand, not the frame. I think obi is right with the B9



What year you thinking?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 17, 2016)

Pretty hard to tell without a serial number...I'm looking through my book. 1933 had regular chrome fenders, 1935 had SS fenders, and then I don't see any B9's starting in 1936, seems to have gotten replaced with the double archbar frame. These fenders can't be original....


----------



## detroitbike (Aug 17, 2016)

on Detroit CL for over a year ...


----------



## bricycle (Aug 17, 2016)

Schwinn B-9/B-10 ish, repop fenders


----------



## gymmanager (Aug 17, 2016)

detroitbike said:


> on Detroit CL for over a year ...



Wow, over a year? What do you think the problem is?


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 17, 2016)

Bottom rear fender hanger,top rear fork,truss fork look suspiciously schwinnish to me,...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 17, 2016)

Neck,and what i can see of the seat,too. 34,35 ish...?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioJones (Aug 18, 2016)

I had talked to Chris (RobertRiley) about visiting this as it is local to me. Glad I took his advice and didn't waste my time. :/


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 19, 2016)

gymmanager said:


> Wow, over a year? What do you think the problem is?



Combination of price,  and the fact that it's been "restroyed" with an ugly paint job including painting the wheels,  bars, etc.


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 19, 2016)

detroitbike said:


> on Detroit CL for over a year ...




Didn't it have a ladies to match in the Craig's listing?


Mike


----------



## gymmanager (Aug 19, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> Didn't it have a ladies to match in the Craig's listing?
> 
> 
> Mike



Yes the girls bike is in the background of one of the photos. Same price, same paint job.


----------

